# Đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh – bí quyết tạo nên không gian bếp “vạn người mê”



## Phongcachsong (8/11/19)

Thiết kế cho căn bếp luôn đòi hỏi phải thật sự tinh tế, không chỉ là phối màu đơn thuần mà còn là sự tổng hòa của ánh sáng, kiểu dáng và đặc biệt là lựa chọn vật liệu ốp tường hay đá bàn bếp – thứ được coi là linh hồn của căn bếp.

*Không gian bếp trước hết phải đẹp*
Thông thường, người ta sẽ sử dụng hiệu ứng màu sắc để làm điểm nhấn cho không gian bếp. Nếu như việc phối hợp các cặp màu tương phản như trắng – đen, cam – lam… mang lại vẻ sang trọng, tinh tế cho nhà bếp thì sử dụng màu sắc trong cùng tông màu lại tạo sự hòa hợp mà nền nã.






_Vân rối vàng nhạt trên nền trắng của đá VICOSTONE – Denali hòa hợp cùng tủ bếp màu gỗ nâu nhạt_​
Thế nhưng không chỉ đơn giản là sử dụng tuyệt chiêu chơi màu sắc, bằng cách sử dụng vật liệu đá, tiêu biểu như đá VICOSTONE với nhiều mẫu mã độc đáo, những vị chủ nhân “am sành” có thể tạo ra nhiều thiết kế thực sự ấn tượng.

Đơn cử như việc tạo hình từ vân đá, những đường vân được sắp đặt một cách có chủ đích, kết hợp cùng việc sử dụng màu sắc và ánh sáng mang đến căn bếp đậm chất nghệ thuật. Hay như việc sử dụng phối hợp giữa các vật liệu, gam lạnh của đá cùng tone trầm của gỗ, sắc xám đá hòa quyện với màu kim loại biến bàn bếp trở thành tiêu điểm cho căn phòng.






_Đường vân xám nhạt của đá VICOSTONE – Tuscany được ghép vân đối xứng tạo điểm nhấn cho căn bếp_​
Với đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp VICOSTONE, việc tạo điểm nhấn cho căn bếp trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết. Nếu chẳng thể đưa ra những thiết kế cầu kỳ, kiểu cách, thì bản thân chiếc bàn bếp thông thường sử dụng đá VICOSTONE đã là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Đó là sấm sét rạch trời của mẫu VICOSTONE Nero Marquina, là cành cây khẳng khiu của VICOSTONE – Prima hay muôn sắc mây trời của VICOSTONE Elysian.






_Không gian bếp trở nên sang trọng với chiếc bàn bếp đá nhân tạo VICOSTONE – Nero Marquina_​
Với hơn 130 mẫu thiết kế lấy cảm hứng từ thiên nhiên, dù là người yêu sự nhẹ nhàng tinh tế, chuộng nét cổ điển hay đam mê với vẻ đẹp hiện đại cá tính, đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp VICOSTONE đều có thể khiến căn bếp của bạn trở thành một không gian nghệ thuật.

*Nhưng căn bếp đẹp thôi chưa đủ*
Một căn bếp đẹp và giàu tính thẩm mỹ sẽ để lại ấn tượng cho tất cả mọi người. Nhưng để trở thành một không gian “vạn người mê” thì như vậy chưa đủ. Gian bếp sẽ thực sự chinh phục mọi người khi nó không chỉ đẹp mà còn phải đem lại sự tiện nghi.






_Mặt đá VICOSTONE có khả năng ngừa vi khuẩn, chống bám bẩn vượt trội _​
Nếu như các loại đá ốp thông thường hay đá tự nhiên như đá hoa cương hay đá cẩm thạch thường gặp vấn đề về độ cứng, khó vệ sinh, hay dễ bị thay đổi màu sắc vốn có của đá, thì đá VICOSTONE lại không như vậy.

Với cốt liệu khoảng 90% là đá thạch anh tự nhiên, kết hợp công nghệ rung ép trong môi trường chân không hiện đại từ Ý, đá VICOSTONE tạo nên một bề mặt đặc chắc giúp chống thấm tuyệt đối cho sản phẩm.

Cùng với đó là khả năng ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn, chống bám bẩn và dễ dàng lau chùi, bề mặt đá VICOSTONE luôn bền màu với thời gian. Sự tiện nghi mà đá VICOSTONE đem lại là điều không phải loại vật liệu nào cũng có thể làm được.

Ngoài ra, đá VICOSTONE còn vượt qua những tiêu chuẩn khắt khe từ những tổ chức quốc tế như NFS, Greenguard, dấu CE,… là an toàn đối với môi trường và sức khỏe người dùng. Mặt bàn đá VICOSTONE mang đến không gian bếp không chỉ đẹp mà còn tiện dụng, vừa an toàn lại giúp nâng tầm không gian nhà bạn.






_Nhờ những tính năng vượt trội, đá VICOSTONE (mẫu Elysian) được ứng dụng nhiều trong các gian bếp hiện đại_​*Để đảm bảo mua đúng sản phẩm đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp VICOSTONE, người tiêu dùng cần tìm hiểu kỹ và “bỏ túi” một số bí quyết sau:*

– Mua sản phẩm tại showroom VICOSTONE hoặc các đại lý được ủy quyền. Danh sách chi tiết xem tại đây.
– Kiểm tra giấy tờ bảo đảm tiêu chuẩn chất lượng và các tiêu chuẩn khác trong ngành hàng, các chứng chỉ được kiểm chứng bởi các tổ chức uy tín thế giới, đặc biệt liên quan đến an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng.
– Kiểm tra giấy chứng nhận bảo hành chính hãng do VICOSTONE cấp. VICOSTONE bảo hành lên tới 15 năm cho các sản phẩm chính hãng.

VICOSTONE thuộc Tập đoàn PHENIKAA là một trong các nhà sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới về đá nhân tạo gốc thạch anh cao cấp. Bên cạnh những đặc tính vượt trội về độ bền, chắc, chống thấm, chống xước, sản phẩm đá VICOSTONE đạt tiêu chuẩn kiểm định khắt khe về chất lượng và được cấp các chứng chỉ quốc tế bao gồm NSF, Greenguard Gold, dấu CE về độ an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe người dùng, đảm bảo ngừa vi khuẩn, chống bám bẩn vượt trội.
Với hơn 130 mẫu mã, màu sắc, được thiết kế lấy ý tưởng từ vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên, mặt đá VICOSTONE truyền cảm hứng sáng tạo cho không gian sống, là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các ứng dụng bề mặt như đá bàn bếp, nhà tắm, decor nội thất để tạo điểm nhấn… phù hợp với phong cách riêng của mỗi người.
Đá VICOSTONE đã có mặt tại hơn 40 quốc gia, chinh phục các thị trường khắt khe như Mỹ, Canada, Úc, châu Âu…
VICOSTONE bảo hành 15 năm cho sản phẩm chính hãng,
Hotline:18006766

Theo Nội Thất Magazine​


----------

